# Thoughts on CNG fueled vehicles?



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

After wrecking my car on Valentine's day, I just got a new (new to me anyway) Ford Contour. It can run both unleaded and CNG. I was told that I would get a little less mpg from the CNG, but at about 95 cents a gallon I am not that worried about it. Anyone else using the CNG? Does it really impact the horse power or MPG that much? Seems to me with it being sooo much cheaper, I might just start running with it. Plus, if there were a gas shortage, I think the CNG would be easier to come by.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

For a very brief period, we ran CNG in our patrol cars. Our city council had been sold on the idea to become 'green' with our Police Interceptor Crown Victorias. The tank was retro-fitted right in the middle of the trunk. Not only was it in the way of all our other equipment, but we could scarcely go a full shift of work without refilling it. Now for the BAD news....
These things couldn't pull a greasy string out of a cat's butt with CNG. They actually proved dangerous for police work, due to not even being able to catch up to & stop speeders, fleeing felons, etc. If you've ever seen a cop going faster than he needs to just to catch a speeder, consider this- the sooner he can be right on the speeder's rear, the less likely that speeder is to attempt to flee. We (the cops) manufactured legitimate (ahem!) mechanical problems which seemed to plague the CNG cars. Soon, the council decided it was a flop.
That notwithstanding, the actual (as opposed to claimed) fuel mileage of CNG is
legendary among owners. I just heard that natural gas is supposed to be an even better price for at least the next few months, so it may work out best for you .Just my 2%.... :gaah:


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I run CNG. Had a Contour bi-fuel for about 5 years. Little less power but able to get out on the highway with no problem.

The Contour was not Fords best car and the CNG conversion had some problems, but well worth having (CNG is $1.69 GGE locally).

One of the problems was oil from the supplier compressed gas. You have a filter on the CNG system( its under the car in the middle just behind the engine). The first time I changed mine the bowl was almost full of oil. (don't blow yourself up, it's 3000 psi NG)

If you live where it is cold you might as well accept the fact that you will need to start it on gasoline when the temperature drops to around 35 F, once warned up you can switch to NG.

Good luck with your Contour the cheap fuel and secondary fuel source is well worth having.

The link below is a good source.

http://cngchat.com/forum/forum.php


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I just read you last line again.

CNG is not real popular, we only have one station in KC area. Link below list most stations.

http://www.cngprices.com/station_map.php

You can look into CNG compressors, about $3500 is the cheapest you will find.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I do kinda hate how much space it takes away from the trunk, but I can live with it. Won't be trying to chase down any fleeing suspects or anything, just take myself back and forth to work and the occasional stop for groceries on the way LOL. There aren't a ton of stations that carry the CNG, but I am starting to see more and more of the new ones carry it. DH found a couple along my daily route. I was thinking along the lines of people making a run on the gas pumps every time they hear something bad on the news or before storms and stuff. I think there wouldn't be too much of a problem at the CNG stations.


----------

